# Mom and Baby Chicks



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How long does the connection between the hen and chicks last?
My Marans hen hatched two White Wyandotte chicks [from another hen]
that are 3 months old. They still follow her around free ranged [but never cross the road]
and I saw her go after another hen that tried to take food from one chick. I'm thinking
maybe when they start laying.
*Share This Article*


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know someone else posted this but it was not on display.Hope I didn't break any rules and stockingfoot(?) comes back.I can't answer your question because I always raised the chicks but I'm sure someone else could tell you.


----------



## stockingfoot (Oct 1, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> How long does the connection between the hen and chicks last?
> My Marans hen hatched two White Wyandotte chicks [from another hen]
> that are 3 months old. They still follow her around free ranged [but never cross the road]
> and I saw her go after another hen that tried to take food from one chick. I'm thinking
> ...


Stockingfoot here. That was my first attempt to post something. I must of done something wrong for it not to show up where I wanted it to.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Stockingfoot.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I usually turn them loose in the "nursery" at 4-8 weeks,depending on the temperatures.At 3 months,I turn them out to free range.Your juveniles should be independent by now but will probably stick close to mama as long as they can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stockingfoot, welcome. No one hen keeps her peeps for the same amount as another. I've had some that wanted her chicks gone by three weeks and have others that didn't mind at all that her peeps stayed with her. 

I've got a pic somewhere that shows a cockerel under his Momma's wing even though she had new chicks with her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My silkies appear to consider any chicks they hatch as family for life. I've also had a hen that was a pretty lousy mother, almost disinterest, and they just belonged in the same flock without noticeable bond. It's interesting watching personalities develop.


----------

